# Margarine



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

sorry for bombarding you today but I have another Que - what can I use as a substitute for Marg? needs to be non-dairy, I eat alot of rice/corn cakes with Marmite/ Vegimite not sure what its called over there but need some Marg type substance without all the preservatives??


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Saffie - If you're just looking for a margarine substitute to use as a rice cake spread there should be some healthy alternatives at your local health food store. There are soy, rice, and almond spreads that are non-dairy and preservative-free. You may also want to try small quantities of nut butters as well. Do watch out for the fat content here - almost all spreads, even non-dairy, are really high fat. A fat free alternative would be jelly or a seedless jam, or just honey.For cooking, you can use olive oil or canola oil instead of margarine in just about everything. Best,Heather


----------

